# Elliott: piano triennale, obbiettivo 1 miliardo



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2019)

Come riporta Calciomercato.com, Elliott non ha intenzione di vendere in tempi brevi: il fondo ha infatti in mente un progetto di rilancio triennale per il Milan. L'obbiettivo? Vendere a 1 miliardo. Difficilmente nell'immediato arriveranno offerte simili, ma Singer è fiducioso: vuole rilanciare il Milan senza fretta per poi vendere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, Elliott non ha intenzione di vendere in tempi brevi: il fondo ha infatti in mente un progetto di rilancio triennale per il Milan. L'obbiettivo? Vendere a 1 miliardo. Difficilmente nell'immediato arriveranno offerte simili, ma Singer è fiducioso: vuole rilanciare il Milan senza fretta per poi vendere.



Portare il valore a 1 mld in tre anni? ma dai..


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, Elliott non ha intenzione di vendere in tempi brevi: il fondo ha infatti in mente un progetto di rilancio triennale per il Milan. L'obbiettivo? Vendere a 1 miliardo. Difficilmente nell'immediato arriveranno offerte simili, ma Singer è fiducioso: vuole rilanciare il Milan senza fretta per poi vendere.



Per arrivare alla valutazione di un miliardo altro che 3 anni. Comunque ben venga questo progetto di Elliot perchè a noi noi poveri tifosi rimarrebbe un Milan con grandi investimenti e progett. 
Ben venga.


----------



## mil77 (16 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Portare il valore a 1 mld in tre anni? ma dai..



Beh con il progetto stadio approvato è con la certezza della champion dal 2024 siamo li...poi Elliot ha il giro x trovare il compratore


----------



## kipstar (16 Aprile 2019)

pensavo --> obbiettivo....scudetto....quando ho iniziato a leggere il titolo....vabbè.....


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, Elliott non ha intenzione di vendere in tempi brevi: il fondo ha infatti in mente un progetto di rilancio triennale per il Milan. L'obbiettivo? Vendere a 1 miliardo. Difficilmente nell'immediato arriveranno offerte simili, ma Singer è fiducioso: vuole rilanciare il Milan senza fretta per poi vendere.



Per il miliardo richiesto credo che lo stadio sia necessario ma dubito che fra tre anni sia pronto.., per me dovrebbero rivedere le scadenze


----------

